# Teens



## Classic Beauty (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey I was just wondering who here are teens?  It'd be nice to talk to people who have the same interests as me that are my age.


----------



## Jeslyn of Doom! (Dec 18, 2005)

I ammmm


----------



## DearDementia (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm sixteen.


----------



## pompoms6921 (Dec 18, 2005)

im sixteen


----------



## Classic Beauty (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm 16 too.  Introduce yourselves.  My name is Sam.  Um...I'm 16.  I live in Texas, I'm a cheerleader.  I'm a junior.  I'm a vegetarian.  My favorite color is scarlet or blue.  I've owned MAC since August of this year.  I'm finally getting my license in 9 days.


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm seventeen with 21 years of experience


----------



## DearDementia (Dec 18, 2005)

Okay then, I'm Brittani, sixteen. I'm a sophomore, I'm in band and I play the clarinet. Favorite colors are purple and orange. Hobbies of mine include photography and digital art. 
I only have three MAC shadows right now, but I'm planning on more. 
Alot more.


----------



## Alexa (Dec 18, 2005)

i'm 16 and a junior in high school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've been homeschooled because of anxiety and other problems since the middle of freshman year. currently i'm taking a break from school and after the holidays are over i'm going to start studying so i can get my GED. i hope to attend beauty school and get a job at ulta once i get my liscense! lol ummm..i've lost all but 2 of my friends because of my problems at school so i pretty much spend most of my time on the computer talking to my online friends.

OH! my friend who i actually met at the MAC counter (she's a MA there) is going to bring me with her to all of her freelancing jobs since she's been doing a lot of runway shows and such. i'm going to be her assistant and such


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 18, 2005)

im still technically a 'teen!' haha i'm Jessica, I'm 19 and in college. It's harder than I thought it'd be..not the academics, but the social part. I'm not too much of a party goer, and that seems like all everyone wants to do! Ha ha, but it's not a prob. I love overall beauty, like skincare, makeup and everything else. Never really let myself dip into the MAC end of the makeup pool, until I found Specktra which sparked my interest tremendously.

My favorite color is purple, and I aspire to get my BA in Dental Hygienistry!
Hi ladies!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm 14


----------



## missdiorable (Dec 18, 2005)

im a teen too. haha im 6teen turning 7teen in march, i cant wait.


----------



## missdiorable (Dec 18, 2005)

oh yeah lol my name is kala im a junior in high school. ive recently started wearing make up & my mom was like your going to get a few MAC items for when i started school. and now im addicted to makeup haha. i cant wait till xmas i asked for some MAC hopefully i get all of it if not ill be fine.


----------



## Estellea (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey, I'm 17 .. doesn't seem that long ago since I was turning 13 :O


----------



## mzmehshell (Dec 18, 2005)

I am a teen too, well last year to be a teen anyways. 19.


----------



## pompoms6921 (Dec 18, 2005)

im Ashley im sixteen a junior in centerburg, ohio im a model and cheerleader and love love photography and surfing...my fav color is blue!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 18, 2005)

i'm 17 [is it just me, or does the year between 17 and 18 seem to go by sooo slow?] i'm a senior and my favourite colour is hot pink


----------



## Classic Beauty (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_OH! my friend who i actually met at the MAC counter (she's a MA there) is going to bring me with her to all of her freelancing jobs since she's been doing a lot of runway shows and such. i'm going to be her assistant and such 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's awesome!  I want to do something in the beauty industry, but I dont know what.

It's nice to "meet" y'all.  Like I said before, I just like to know that there are other people out there like me.


----------



## Jeslyn of Doom! (Dec 18, 2005)

okie then, I'm Jeslyn and I'm 15 (soon to be 16). I'm a sophomore in highschool and I'm really into drama & art and I pretty much live on the internet. yeeep. hi everybody.


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm 16 and my name is Dija. I'm pretty new here. I'm a bookworm and I spend most of my time on the internet.

Alexa- Is homeschooling easier? I really want to be homeschooled, due to issues at my school but I don't think my mom would be down with that.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *turtle_pixie_* 
_I'm 14
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 i'm 14 too!


----------



## Essjica (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm 16, a junior, name's Jessica. 

Hmmm..my interests include web design, surfing, makeup, and long walks on the beach (haha). 

I'm pretty much a computer nerd and hope to get into programming someday, although being an ma is my 2nd choice.


----------



## dreams (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm 14 aswell!!! =]


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 19, 2005)

Im Anjie. or Anjelique. which ever you can remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Im 17 and a senior in highschool.I have a HUGE crush on my government teacher who is happily married with kids and even a bigger crush on Vin Diesel ( my future husband <3 ).Im obsessed with make up. and Chris Meloni <3


----------



## Classic Beauty (Dec 19, 2005)

Wow, I didn't know there were this many teens!  Do y'all have Myspaces b/c we could start a MAC/make up group for teens and chat there


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_Wow, I didn't know there were this many teens!  Do y'all have Myspaces b/c we could start a MAC/make up group for teens and chat there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 a myspace group would be lovely like a mini version specktra on myspace.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Dec 19, 2005)

Ya I know!  What shall we call it?


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 19, 2005)

hmm i will try to think, but anything i come up with will be uber corny!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Dec 20, 2005)

Mee too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Specktra Teens
MAC Teens
Young Specktrans
Young MAC
...they get the point across, but they're plain jane


----------



## jokers_kick (Dec 20, 2005)

im 15. yuuup.


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 20, 2005)

i'm 17, my name is melissa pronounced mel-e-sa lol. ummm i'm a senior in hs and i'll be graduating in january yay!! so excited!


----------



## visivo (Dec 20, 2005)

Wowwww. I'm nineteen. I'm looking at these posts and thinking -- you guys mostly look a LOT older than you really are. Well, at least by a few years. 

I feel so OLD!


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 20, 2005)

Im 18


----------



## Classic Beauty (Dec 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *visivo* 
_Wowwww. I'm nineteen. I'm looking at these posts and thinking -- you guys mostly look a LOT older than you really are. Well, at least by a few years. 

I feel so OLD!_

 
Ditto.  I thought you were like 21.  I thought there were only like 4 teens here lol.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Essjica* 
_I'm pretty much a computer nerd and hope to get into programming someday, although being an ma is my 2nd choice._

 
I LOOOOOOOOOVE PROGRAMMING
what language do you use? I love C++, Visual Basic and  Ada to name but a few.

I don't have myspace


----------



## Essjica (Dec 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *turtle_pixie_* 
_I LOOOOOOOOOVE PROGRAMMING
what language do you use? I love C++, Visual Basic and  Ada to name but a few.

I don't have myspace
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm learning Java but I know VB, C, C++, Python, and Perl. 
I'm glad I'm not the only uber computer nerd here. lol

I have a MySpace so if anyone makes a group, add me in!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_Mee too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Specktra Teens
MAC Teens
Young Specktrans
Young MAC
...they get the point across, but they're plain jane_

 
i thought of one, its kinda corny- Teens on the Specktra scene


----------



## visivo (Dec 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_Ditto.  I thought you were like 21.  I thought there were only like 4 teens here lol._

 
Hahah seriously? I think it's the makeup too, obviously -- it adds a bit of sophistication if you're applying it well. I cannot believe deardementia and some others! Would've guessed you were older! :]


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm 14.


----------



## xSazx (Dec 20, 2005)

Heyy, I'm 16.


----------



## Isabel (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey, I'm Isabel. I'm 16, a junior in high school and I live in the wonderful state of Massachusetts. I looovvve make up just like the rest of you and I'm so happy to finally meet people my age with the same passion.


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *visivo* 
_Hahah seriously? I think it's the makeup too, obviously -- it adds a bit of sophistication if you're applying it well. I cannot believe deardementia and some others! Would've guessed you were older! :]_

 
haha yeah its all the makeup! a lot of ppl think i'm old cuz of that.   i guess so...


----------



## Classic Beauty (Dec 21, 2005)

I went to this club tonight (it was teen night) and I got asked what my age was. I'll show ya some pics later once I download them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm making a teen specktra thing tonight or tomorrow morning so get your last requests on what to call it in.  So far we have Teens on the Specktra Scene.


----------



## Isabel (Dec 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_ Teens on the Specktra Scene._

 
I like that name.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Dec 21, 2005)

Yay!  I made it!  It's called Teens on the Specktra Scene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://groups.myspace.com/TeensonSpecktra


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 21, 2005)

yay! i am now officially a member of it!!!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Dec 21, 2005)

lol two people!  Whoop!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 21, 2005)

ME TOO! my Myspace display name is jessica haha


----------



## Classic Beauty (Dec 21, 2005)

Sweet.  I need to update my myspace w/ new pics of me.


----------



## Alexa (Dec 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TangoMango* 
_Alexa- Is homeschooling easier? I really want to be homeschooled, due to issues at my school but I don't think my mom would be down with that._

 
hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at first it was pretty easy.. see, i have what they call school anxiety. where it is nearly physically impossible for me to be in school.. no idea why or what makes me freak out over it. it had been going on since 7th grade and finally in 9th, my anxiety and depression got so bad that i just stopped going all together. 

we signed me up to an online home schooling program ( http://keystonehighschool.com ) it was really nice at first, like i said. but then i found out my dad was diagnosed with liver cancer and my depression started all up again. i stopped doing the schooling last march and took a break until this sept. i tried to go back to school, doing a special program called NovaNet. it's where all of my classes were on the computer and i could work in a room with only 5-10 other kids (compared to 40 in my old classes). it was going GREAT until suddenly, out of nowhere, my anxiety came back in full swing. i stopped going around a week or two before halloween and i haven't been back since 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm still enrolled in the online schooling until march so once the holidays are over, i plan on starting back up again lol.

so, to answer your question.. it definitely was better than hs in some ways but the self motivation and commitment is a lot bigger/harder than i could have ever imagined.


----------



## Alexa (Dec 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_Wow, I didn't know there were this many teens!  Do y'all have Myspaces b/c we could start a MAC/make up group for teens and chat there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i joined the group, btw!


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at first it was pretty easy.. see, i have what they call school anxiety. where it is nearly physically impossible for me to be in school.. no idea why or what makes me freak out over it. it had been going on since 7th grade and finally in 9th, my anxiety and depression got so bad that i just stopped going all together. 

we signed me up to an online home schooling program ( http://keystonehighschool.com ) it was really nice at first, like i said. but then i found out my dad was diagnosed with liver cancer and my depression started all up again. i stopped doing the schooling last march and took a break until this sept. i tried to go back to school, doing a special program called NovaNet. it's where all of my classes were on the computer and i could work in a room with only 5-10 other kids (compared to 40 in my old classes). it was going GREAT until suddenly, out of nowhere, my anxiety came back in full swing. i stopped going around a week or two before halloween and i haven't been back since 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm still enrolled in the online schooling until march so once the holidays are over, i plan on starting back up again lol.

so, to answer your question.. it definitely was better than hs in some ways but the self motivation and commitment is a lot bigger/harder than i could have ever imagined._

 
Thanks for answering. I've always wondered about homeschooling, but I might be going to a new school so I won't have to do homeschooling.


----------



## missdiorable (Dec 28, 2005)

so i thought this group would need so updating.

how is everything going for you guys & how was your christmas if you celebrate christmas


----------



## Classic Beauty (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry I have been gone.  My christmas was awesome!  I got a ton of mac.  I made a post in the Hauls area.  I also got a coat, a sweater, some jewelry, and a few other things.


----------



## x.els.x (Dec 30, 2005)

hey hey
im 15..from australia, gold coast to be exact
i am interested in all aspects of make-up and beauty, im doing a TAFE course next year =its a wide range of beauty stuff( manicures, skin care, make-up etc)
i work at a supermarket(grocery store lol)
im in high school
year 11 is next year....
i have myspace...www.myspace.com/whenimwithu


im ADDICTED to guys in bands, especially simple plan, and kisschasy(aussie band 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )
my fav movie is definatley napoleon dynamite for sure
and my fav band at the moment is Panic!At the Disco or Simple plan OR Kisschasy hehe

add me on myspace!!


----------



## orodwen (Dec 30, 2005)

i have a 16 yr old son.  does that count?


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 30, 2005)

I made a banner for y'all, I'll post it when I'm finished


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 30, 2005)

i never celebrated xmas,grew up as a jehovah's witness(don't slaughter meh):::hides::: but yeah im no longer in that religion,so xmas was a normal day for me but new years should be fun!my b/f said he has shtuff planned but won't friggin tell me!and i think my new shtuff from mac will be in yay!oh and btw im 19 lol laaaast yr as a teen whoo hoo,but the teen yrs have been good to meh now how are the 20s gonna be?...eeeek


----------



## lil sis (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi, Im Brittany, im 16 and a junior in high school. I live in Show Low, Az. Im on the varstiy dance team there and thats pretty much what i spend all my time on.  Ive been into mac since about December of last year when my sister got into it.  My hobbies are anything crafty, horseback riding, anything outside,anything having to do with dance, and i love makeup thanks to my sister who is also a specktra member.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *turtle_pixie_* 
_I made a banner for y'all, I'll post it when I'm finished
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks so much!


----------



## makikay (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm 17, turning 18 this year!!


----------



## lost in hollywood (Jan 2, 2006)

i'm 15! heh. feel young... but i fear getting older. :X (maybe i shouldn't say that, but it makes me self-consious)


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jan 2, 2006)

No I seriously want to stop growing right now.  I want time to freeze.


----------



## missdiorable (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_No I seriously want to stop growing right now.  I want time to freeze._

 

i know what you mean next year ill be graduating. i swear it feels like i JUST started high school


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missdiorable* 
_i know what you mean next year ill be graduating. i swear it feels like i JUST started high school_

 
I seriously cant wait to graduate.  I love my age, but most of the people at my school i could care less for.


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Jan 7, 2006)

My name is Kristen, but i hardly respond to that!  My friends/teamates/teachers all call me Boz (it's in my last name).  I'm 15, and i live in Michigan.  I'm known to be massively tall (5'9 1/2)... If i don't get my pants long i get extreme floods, lol.

I'm obsessed with working out.  I cheer, dance and do gymnastics.  I have a 6 pack, and those one muscles that those hot guys in the A&F magazines have (don't ask how, i've had them since i was 6).  I like shopping and designer purses and MAC ofcourse.

I can't wait to graduate because our school has way too much drama.

The end!  If i make a myspace, i'll join the group!


----------

